# Hello in Michigan!



## CBE Rodents (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello, I'm a fancy mouse and rat breeder in Michigan. I got into rodents to be a feeder breeder for my own use, because I don't like the ethics of buying feeders... Pet stores often simply place pinks in the freezer or slam older ones against the wall until dead. Mass production rodents are just an oddity, to me - I can't imagine that they're all humanely cared for, when they're seen simply as an income. So, I decided to raise my own, as the only way I can ensure I'm not purchasing from an inhumane source.

Getting into rats and mice was difficult, though, because since I am a feeder breeder, no 'good' breeders would sell to me. I got most of my mice from my pet store in town, whose owner breeds them and is knowledgeable of their care and health. I do have a few rats I saved from a feeder bin, but it also turned out that one of the employers has snakes and humanely breeds feeder rats - and is also knowledgeable. I lucked out, I know that's generally a 'bad' way to start, but I really had no choice. I started out knowing NOBODY in the business and nobody would sell them to me. I've also connected to a few other feeder breeders in the state (or open minded pet breeders, lol) and have purchased some that way or have plans in the future to trade stock. 

I quickly came to enjoy mice because of their quick turn around of generations, meaning I can play with genetics and colors - a topic I've always loved in my science classes. My rats have become a hobby all their own. I currently have about 30 mice (could house more, too) and 14 rats (of which I could also house more of comfortably). I humanely cull extras with CO2 or Cervical Dislocation.

I breed first for health and temperament, as well as for color.

Anywho, my website is : www.cbe-rodents.webs.com if you're interested in seeing my babies. Hope to meet new people on this forum!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya....................


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome  
we are all very friendly here so make your self at home


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, :welcome

Sorry for the late post i must of over looked this one :lol:


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------

